# Can't get LDAP working

## iverasp

Hi. I'm currently trying to use samba on my Gentoo server in the basement as a Domain Controller. I found this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_LDAP_SAMBA_PDC_Basic_Setup, which I have been using to get everything up and going (I realise I dont really need an LDAP server to get Samba as the PDC working, so..anywho).

When trying to init slapd, or run slaptest -d 10, I get this output:

```
james ~ # slaptest -d 10

bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB database

/etc/openldap/slapd.conf: line 62: index attribute "sambaSID" undefined

slaptest: bad configuration file!
```

It continues to say that the next one of the following is undefined if I put a # in front of the...attribute that makes the configfile go bad  :Razz: 

This is cut'n'pasted from my slapd.conf file:

```
index   sambaSID        eq

index   sambaPrimaryGroupSID    eq

index   sambaDomainName eq

index   objectClass,uid,uidNumber,gidNumber,memberUid eq

index   cn,mail,surname,givenname       eq,subinitial
```

Could anyone help me out with this problem?

----------

## TJNII

Did you include the samba schema in your slapd.conf and add samba user to the object class of the user?

----------

## iverasp

i did include the samba.schema, but i have no idea what object class of the user means...? thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Falador

Can you post your whole slapd.conf file?

----------

## TJNII

Are you trying to get users in ou=People,dc=your,dc=domain working, or your ldap superuser?

----------

## iverasp

heres some more config files and messages:

```
james ~ # cat /etc/openldap/slapd.conf

#

# See slapd.conf(5) for details on configuration options.

# This file should NOT be world readable.

#

# Define global ACLs to disable default read access.

# Do not enable referrals until AFTER you have a working directory

# service AND an understanding of referrals.

#referral       ldap://root.openldap.org

pidfile         /var/run/openldap/slapd.pid

argsfile        /var/run/openldap/slapd.args

# Load dynamic backend modules:

# modulepath    /usr/lib/openldap/openldap

# moduleload    back_bdb.la

# moduleload    back_ldap.la

# moduleload    back_ldbm.la

# moduleload    back_passwd.la

# moduleload    back_shell.la

# Sample security restrictions

#       Require integrity protection (prevent hijacking)

#       Require 112-bit (3DES or better) encryption for updates

#       Require 63-bit encryption for simple bind

# security ssf=1 update_ssf=112 simple_bind=64

# Sample access control policy:

#       Root DSE: allow anyone to read it

#       Subschema (sub)entry DSE: allow anyone to read it

#       Other DSEs:

#               Allow self write access

#               Allow authenticated users read access

#               Allow anonymous users to authenticate

#       Directives needed to implement policy:

# access to dn.base="" by * read

# access to dn.base="cn=Subschema" by * read

# access to *

#       by self write

#       by users read

#       by anonymous auth

#

# if no access controls are present, the default policy

# allows anyone and everyone to read anything but restricts

# updates to rootdn.  (e.g., "access to * by * read")

#

# rootdn can always read and write EVERYTHING!

#######################################################################

# BDB database definitions

#######################################################################

database        bdb

checkpoint      32      30 # <kbyte> <min>

suffix          "dc=asperud,dc=net"

rootdn          "cn=Manager,dc=asperud,dc=net"

rootpw          {MD5}B0...

directory       /var/lib/openldap-data/

index   sambaSID        eq

index   sambaPrimaryGroupSID    eq

index   sambaDomainName eq

index   objectClass,uid,uidNumber,gidNumber,memberUid eq

index   cn,mail,surname,givenname       eq,subinitial

include         /etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/inetorgperson.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/nis.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/samba.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/core.schema

loglevel 256
```

```
james ~ # cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

 netbios name = James2

 workgroup = workgroup

 server string = James2 LDAP PDC [Samba Server %v]

hosts allow = 192.168.1.0/255 127.0.0.0/8

security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

local master = yes

os level = 65

domain master = yes

preferred master = yes

null passwords = no

hide unreadable = yes

hide dot files = yes

domain logons = yes

logon script = %U.bat

logon path = \\%L\profiles\%U

logon drive = Q:

logon home = \\%L\%U

wins support = yes

name resolve order = wins lmhosts host bcast

dns proxy = no

time server = yes

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

add user script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-useradd -m "%u"

ldap delete dn = Yes

add machine script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-useradd -w "%u"

add group script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-groupadd -p "%g"

add user to group script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-groupmod -m "%u" "%g"

delete user from group script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-groupmod -x "%u" "%g"

set primary group script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-usermod -g "%g" "%u"

passdb backend = ldapsam:ldap://127.0.0.1/

ldap delete dn = Yes

ldap ssl = no

ldap suffix = dc=asperud,dc=net

ldap admin dn = cn=Manager,dc=asperud,dc=net

ldap group suffix = ou=Groups

ldap user suffix = ou=People

ldap machine suffix = ou=Computers

ldap idmap suffix = ou=People

### Shared directories

[netlogon]

 path = /storage/samba/netlogon

 guest ok = Yes

 browseable = no

 write list = root

[profiles]

 path = /storage/samba/profiles

 writable = yes

 browsable = no

 create mode = 0644

 directory mode = 0755

 guest ok = yes

[homes]

 path = /storage/users/%U

 browseable = no

 valid users = %S

 read only = no

 create mask = 0664

 directory mask = 0775
```

```
james ~ # /etc/init.d/slapd start

 * Starting ldap-server ...

/etc/openldap/slapd.conf: line 62: index attribute "sambaSID" undefined  
```

```
james ~ # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Error: stopping services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                                                              [ !! ]
```

```
james ~ # cat /var/log/messages

...

Jan 18 14:22:05 james slapd[7293]: @(#) $OpenLDAP: slapd 2.2.28 (Jan 17 2006 16:14:35) $     portage@james:/var/tmp/portage/openldap-2.2.28-r3/work/openldap-2.2.28/servers/slapd

Jan 18 14:22:05 james slapd[7293]: bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB database

Jan 18 14:22:05 james slapd[7293]: slapd stopped.

Jan 18 14:22:05 james slapd[7293]: connections_destroy: nothing to destroy.

Jan 18 14:23:29 james slapd[7349]: @(#) $OpenLDAP: slapd 2.2.28 (Jan 17 2006 16:14:35) $     portage@james:/var/tmp/portage/openldap-2.2.28-r3/work/openldap-2.2.28/servers/slapd

Jan 18 14:23:29 james slapd[7349]: bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB database

Jan 18 14:23:29 james slapd[7349]: slapd stopped.

Jan 18 14:23:29 james slapd[7349]: connections_destroy: nothing to destroy.

...

Jan 18 14:23:38 james smbd[7403]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james smbd[7403]:   Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

Jan 18 14:23:38 james smbd[7403]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james smbd[7403]:   Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

Jan 18 14:23:38 james smbd[7403]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(721)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james smbd[7403]:   No builtin nor plugin backend for ldapsam found

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd_logonnames.c:add_logon_names(163)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   add_domain_logon_names:

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   Attempting to become logon server for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.1.42

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd_logonnames.c:add_logon_names(163)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   add_domain_logon_names:

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   Attempting to become logon server for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(327)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   become_domain_master_browser_wins:

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   Attempting to become domain master browser on workgroup WORKGROUP, subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(341)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   become_domain_master_browser_wins: querying WINS server from IP 192.168.1.42 for domain master browser name WORKGROUP<1b> on workgroup WORKGROUP

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd_logonnames.c:become_logon_server_success(124)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   become_logon_server_success: Samba is now a logon server for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_stage2(113)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   *****

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   Samba server JAMES2 is now a domain master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   *****

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_bcast(282)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   become_domain_master_browser_bcast:

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   Attempting to become domain master browser on workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.1.42

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]: [2006/01/18 14:23:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_bcast(295)

Jan 18 14:23:38 james nmbd[7406]:   become_domain_master_browser_bcast: querying subnet 192.168.1.42 for domain master browser on workgroup WORKGROUP

Jan 18 14:23:38 james rc-scripts: Error: stopping services (see system logs)

Jan 18 14:23:39 james nmbd[7406]: [2006/01/18 14:23:39, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

Jan 18 14:23:39 james nmbd[7406]:   Got SIGTERM: going down...
```

TJNII: dont really know what to say...think ill study up on ldap and answer you later  :Razz: 

----------

## Marlo

It seems you didn't use the migrationstools. Try this, perhaps it helps:

```
# emerge openldap migrationtools 
```

```
# chown ldap:ldap /var/lib/openldap-ldbm /var/lib/openldap-data /var/lib/openldap-slurp 
```

please change your  /etc/openldap/slapd.conf and the /etc/openldap/ldap.conf be carefull.

Then you have to go into  "/usr/share/migrationtools/migrate_common.ph" 

and change this lines with your data:

```
 

$DEFAULT_MAIL_DOMAIN = "lxxxxx.xx";

$DEFAULT_BASE = "dc=xxxx,dc=xx";

$DEFAULT_MAIL_HOST = "mail.xxxxx.xx";

$EXTENDED_SCHEMA = 1; 

```

Now you have to go in the directory:

```
cd /usr/share/migrationtools/
```

and try this:

```
export ETC_SHADOW=/etc/shadow

./migrate_base.pl > /tmp/base.ldif

./migrate_group.pl /etc/group /tmp/group.ldif

./migrate_hosts.pl /etc/hosts /tmp/hosts.ldif

./migrate_passwd.pl /etc/passwd /tmp/passwd.ldif

```

Next you have to do to try this commands::

```

 ldapadd -x -D "cn=Manager,dc=ldapdaten,dc=de" -W -f /tmp/base.ldif   #for example. Use your own data !!!

 ldapadd -x -D "cn=yourdata,dc=yourdata,dc=yd" -W -f /tmp/group.ldif

 ldapadd -x -D "cn=xxxxxxxx,dc=xxxxxxxx,dc=xx" -W -f /tmp/hosts.ldif

 ldapadd -x -D "cn=xxxxxxxx,dc=xxxxxxxx,dc=xx" -W -f /tmp/passwd.ldif 

```

And use your ldap-password.

Then configure your /etc/ldap.conf with your dataset.

If you need to use a GUI. I prefer phpldapadmin but you will have a apache installed.

Good luck

Ma

----------

## iverasp

hm, found another guide for ldap and samba as pdc at wikipedia, and this time at least ldap works. i do have a problem with samba though. when starting it i get:

```
james ~ # /etc/init.d/samba start 

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                                                             [ !! ] 

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ] 

 * Error: stopping services (see system logs) 

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                                                              [ !! ] 

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                                                              [ !! ]
```

heres from my /var/log/samba/log.smbd:

 *Quote:*   

> [2006/01/18 17:47:01, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)
> 
>   smbd version 3.0.14a started.
> 
>   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004
> ...

 

i have ldap in my use flags, and i havent used the binaries for samba. guess i can try and add ldapsam to USE and recompile

----------

## iverasp

wow, thats a really nice post marlo  :Very Happy: ; though i might have solved the problem now.

i entered log level = 10 in smb.conf, and got this from /var/log/samba/log.smbd:

```
[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_context_list(823)

  Trying to load: ldapsam:ldap://127.0.0.1/

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(94)

  Attempting to register passdb backend smbpasswd

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(107)

  Successfully added passdb backend 'smbpasswd'

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(94)

  Attempting to register passdb backend tdbsam

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(107)

  Successfully added passdb backend 'tdbsam'

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(94)

  Attempting to register passdb backend guest

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(107)

  Successfully added passdb backend 'guest'

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(705)

  Attempting to find an passdb backend to match ldapsam:ldap://127.0.0.1/ (ldapsam)

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 2] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(711)

  No builtin backend found, trying to load plugin

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] lib/module.c:smb_probe_module(104)

  Probing module 'ldapsam'

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 5] lib/module.c:smb_probe_module(115)

  Probing module 'ldapsam': Trying to load from /usr/lib/samba/pdb/ldapsam.so

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 3] lib/module.c:do_smb_load_module(49)

  Error loading module '/usr/lib/samba/pdb/ldapsam.so': /usr/lib/samba/pdb/ldapsam.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 0] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(721)

  No builtin nor plugin backend for ldapsam found

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 1] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_context_list(825)

  Loading ldapsam:ldap://127.0.0.1/ failed!

[2006/01/18 18:26:33, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0
```

i checked, and couldnt find ldapsam.so anywhere on my system. now im waiting for samba to finish compiling, and then if im lucky :p, theres gonna be a ldapsam.so file there now that i have both ldap and ldapsam in my USE flags. *crossing fingers*

----------

## Marlo

 *iverasp wrote:*   

> *crossing fingers*

 

I do it also for you.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iverasp

yes! adding ldapsam and ldap to the USE flags made samba work they way i wanted it to. i still have problems running smbldap-populate though.

heres what happens:

```
james iver # smbldap-populate

Populating LDAP directory for domain IDEALX-NT (S-1-5-21-4205727931-4131263253-1851132061)

(using builtin directory structure)

adding new entry: dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 2.

adding new entry: ou=Users,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 3.

adding new entry: ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 4.

adding new entry: ou=Computers,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 5.

adding new entry: ou=Idmap,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 6.

adding new entry: uid=root,ou=Users,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 7.

adding new entry: uid=nobody,ou=Users,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 8.

adding new entry: cn=Domain Admins,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 9.

adding new entry: cn=Domain Users,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 10.

adding new entry: cn=Domain Guests,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 11.

adding new entry: cn=Domain Computers,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 12.

adding new entry: cn=Administrators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 16.

adding new entry: cn=Account Operators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 18.

adding new entry: cn=Print Operators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 19.

adding new entry: cn=Backup Operators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 20.

adding new entry: cn=Replicators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 21.

adding new entry: sambaDomainName=IDEALX-NT,dc=idealx,dc=org

failed to add entry: no global superior knowledge at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 21.

Please provide a password for the domain root:

No such object at /usr/sbin//smbldap_tools.pm line 341.
```

```
Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 fd=19 ACCEPT from IP=127.0.0.1:35203 (IP=0.0.0.0:389)

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=0 BIND dn="cn=Manager,dc=asperud,dc=net" method=128

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=0 RESULT tag=97 err=49 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=1 SRCH base="dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=1 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=2 ADD dn="dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=2 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=3 SRCH base="ou=Users,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=3 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=4 ADD dn="ou=Users,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=4 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=5 SRCH base="ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=5 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=6 ADD dn="ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=6 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=7 SRCH base="ou=Computers,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=7 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=8 ADD dn="ou=Computers,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=8 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=9 SRCH base="ou=Idmap,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=9 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=10 ADD dn="ou=Idmap,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=10 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=11 SRCH base="uid=root,ou=Users,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=11 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=12 ADD dn="uid=root,ou=Users,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=12 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=13 SRCH base="uid=nobody,ou=Users,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=13 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=14 ADD dn="uid=nobody,ou=Users,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=14 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=15 SRCH base="cn=Domain Admins,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=15 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=16 ADD dn="cn=Domain Admins,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=16 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=17 SRCH base="cn=Domain Users,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=17 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=18 ADD dn="cn=Domain Users,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=18 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=19 SRCH base="cn=Domain Guests,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=19 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=20 ADD dn="cn=Domain Guests,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=20 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=21 SRCH base="cn=Domain Computers,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=21 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=22 ADD dn="cn=Domain Computers,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=22 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=23 SRCH base="cn=Administrators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=23 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=24 ADD dn="cn=Administrators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=24 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=25 SRCH base="cn=Account Operators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=25 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=26 ADD dn="cn=Account Operators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=26 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=27 SRCH base="cn=Print Operators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=27 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=28 ADD dn="cn=Print Operators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=28 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=29 SRCH base="cn=Backup Operators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=29 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=30 ADD dn="cn=Backup Operators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=30 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=31 SRCH base="cn=Replicators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=31 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=32 ADD dn="cn=Replicators,ou=Groups,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=32 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=33 SRCH base="sambaDomainName=IDEALX-NT,dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=0 deref=2 filter="(objectClass=*)"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=33 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=34 ADD dn="sambaDomainName=IDEALX-NT,dc=idealx,dc=org"

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=34 RESULT tag=105 err=53 text=no global superior knowledge

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 op=35 UNBIND

Jan 19 15:17:07 james slapd[18281]: conn=215 fd=19 closed

Jan 19 15:17:08 james slapd[18281]: conn=216 fd=19 ACCEPT from IP=127.0.0.1:35204 (IP=0.0.0.0:389)

Jan 19 15:17:08 james slapd[18281]: conn=216 op=0 BIND dn="cn=Manager,dc=asperud,dc=net" method=128

Jan 19 15:17:08 james slapd[18281]: conn=216 op=0 RESULT tag=97 err=49 text=

Jan 19 15:17:08 james slapd[18281]: conn=216 op=1 SRCH base="dc=idealx,dc=org" scope=2 deref=2 filter="(&(objectClass=posixAccount)(uid=root))"

Jan 19 15:17:08 james slapd[18281]: conn=216 op=1 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=32 nentries=0 text=

Jan 19 15:17:08 james slapd[18281]: conn=216 fd=19 closed

```

this one near the end is kind of weird: Jan 19 15:17:08 james slapd[18281]: conn=216 op=0 BIND dn="cn=Manager,dc=asperud,dc=net" method=128

im quite sure i have changed all the config files to dc=mydomain,dc=org. is there some command i have to write to reload the config files?

thanks for all your help  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: it changed smbldap_bind.conf to dc=mydomain,dc=org, and now the messages log tells me its using those values. it still doesnt work though...

----------

